# 1990 4Runner Hub Removal



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Ole Betsy has taken to chewing up brake pads and the steering wheel wobbles when I brake, so I'm trying to change out the rotors. I'm hoping someone here has some experience with this, but my predicament: 
I'm using a Haynes manual (they suck), but it doesn't show much for auto-locking hubs, especially those like mine which are apparently newer style. Anyway, I've gotten everything off down to and including the adjustment nut (the one requiring a 54mm socket), removed the caliper too, but the hub won't come off of the axle. Anyone here tackled this? If so, what do I need to do? Should be the same thing for all 4Runners (and probably pickups) from '90 to '95.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Try U-tube, I was shocked how much info and vids on how to change my hubs


----------



## welshman (Sep 28, 2005)

I've done my '91--twice. 

Also have the factory manuals. What seems to be the problem?

Edit: Did you get the snap ring off? If I recall correctly there's a snap ring on the half shaft spline.

Kurt


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

http://www.4x4wire.com/toyota/tech/autohub/


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

After spending the better part of 8 hours working on this mess Saturday and part of Sunday, trying to figure out what my hubs had in place of those pictured, I finally gave up and hit the web looking for a free FSM. I found one, and literally had both hubs off within about 30 minutes. 
The problem was that the Haynes manual did not cover Toyota's auto locking hubs made after 1989 (Toyota upgraded these hubs after '89 due to problems highlighted in link in atblis' post). This in spite of the manual's covering Toyota Pickups and 4Runners up to 1995. Not the first time a Haynes manual has messed me up, but rest assured it was the second to last. I'd say last, but it had me remove the retainer springs on my wife's brake calipers while changing out her brake pads, and that was a big no-no. 
Problem solved though, hardest part wound up being getting the original, 200k mile 20 year old rotors unstuck from the hubs without damaging anything!


----------

